# YB-40 versus P-38



## GrauGeist (Feb 5, 2009)

I ran across an interesting story regarding a YB-40 that downed an Italian ace, Guido Rossi.

According to the story:


> A 1943 a P-38 ran out of fuel and ditched outside Sardinia. The pilot was overwhelmed by locals before he could use his pistol to ignite the tanks and burn the craft. Rossi had the clever idea of using the captured P-38 to kill wounded B-17's returning from bombing missions as stragglers. He bagged several bombers this way. One B-17 Pilot, Lt. Harold Fisher survived an attack, and had trouble convincing others that he was shot down by a 'friendly'.
> 
> Fisher was persistent and obtained command of a prototype YB-40 gunship, and flew several missions lagging behind the rest of the bombers trying to lure out the 'Phantom' P-38. As intelligence was gathered in Italy, they discovered Rossi and his captured '38 did indeed exist and had a wife in Constantine. Allies occupied this city, so when the nose art was applied to the YB-40, the artist used a photo of Rossi's wife, and named the gunship after her, 'Gina'.
> 
> ...



I've known about the YB-40 and YB-41 gunships, but I've never heard of this account before. I discovered a number of websites that carry this story, but I've seen where a few people say this never happened...

Anyone have better details about this encounter?

As far as the YB-40 goes, it's a real shame they weren't able to get better speed out of it, because it would have been interesting to see how the "gunships" would have done against the Luftwaffe's interceptors...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 5, 2009)

That story about the P-38 and the YB-40 is a total myth, it never happened. 2 8th AF units out of England were the only ones who operated B-40s and eventually got rid of them. Martin Cadin made that story up apparently and put it in his book "The Forked Tailed Devil" (another myth).

There's a data base that shows pilots killed during the Berlin Air Lift - there is no "Major Fisher."

_"The YB-40's mission was to provide a heavily-gunned escort capable of accompanying the bombers all the way to the target and back. Overall the concept proved a failure because the YB-40 could not keep up with standard B-17Fs, particularly after they had dropped their bombs. Of the initial order of 13, one was damaged in a forced landing on the Isle of Lewis en route to England, and the remaining 12 were assigned to the 92nd Bomb Group (H) and designated the 327th Bomb Squadron."_

92nd BOMB GROUP "Fames Favored Few"


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 5, 2009)

I could see how that story could be taken for truth. Stranger things have happened during war I am sure.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 5, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> I could see how that story could be taken for truth. Stranger things have happened during war I am sure.



I agree...and knowing how the Germans had Allied aircraft in fair numbers (though not really used in combat), I wouldn't have been surprised if the Italians had a few, too...

That's why I thought I'd find out


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 5, 2009)

How did Martin Caiden get away with printing so much s%!t?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 6, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> How did Martin Caiden get away with printing so much s%!t?


At the time there were few resources to generally challenge him. He did put out some good books and a lot of what he wrote was factual, but in some cases he did stretch the truth and come up with stories that were unsubstantiated and unverifiable.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info, like I said, I was wondering what the deal was about that story.

I know there's been other fabrications either based on a small fact, or just outright BS...

I had to fall back on the old "When in doubt, ask!" strategy


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 6, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> At the time there were few resources to generally challenge him. He did put out some good books and a lot of what he wrote was factual, but in some cases he did stretch the truth and come up with stories that were unsubstantiated and unverifiable.



It just angers me that people think they have to make up a story to sell a book. I've read at least 2 of his books, they were great reads, it's just a let down, there are to many unbelievable true stories out there to be making up stuff.


----------



## Valo300 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well it's a great story regardless, even if it is fiction.


----------

